# Air Intake Sensor (MAS)



## bruce25 (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi there,

Not sure whether this is the right place for this
if not maybe someone can place in the correct place.

I'm looking for an air intake sensor for 1994 Nissan V6 3.0L pickup
with the part Number 22680 52G00, AFH 50-11 which has 4 pins.

Any suggestion would be appreciated.

Kind Regards

P.S. I've googled, check out Ebay found similar but not the exact one i need.


----------

